# Happy BB slinging New Year!



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Stay safe out there!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy New Year Ray. Good shooting!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fun video Happy New Year


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Happy New Year Grandpa Grumpy


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy New Year Tom!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Setting the tone for the New Year . *FUN !!!*


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Happy New Year!
Best way to ring it in.

Thanks, Kawkan.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good shooting.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Happy new year everyone!!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Happy New Year.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

You inspired me to have a go at slinging some .177 bbs this morning. Fun was had by all, except by the can


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Oh, yeah!

That looks like a good time!

Love that little Talon!



raventree78 said:


> You inspired me to have a go at slinging some .177 bbs this morning. Fun was had by all, except by the can


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yup the talon is awesome  I've had everything up to 3/4 inch straights on it and it is still easy to handle


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Happy New Year buddy!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Happy New Year. going to get some bb bands to try .177 bbs.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

just wondering. can bbs be shot at the same distance i shoot now, 33'?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

177 BBs can be shot at targets 33 feet or farther away. I believe Beanflip has a video on YouTube where he shoots and hits a target at 100 feet.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> 177 BBs can be shot at targets 33 feet or farther away. I believe Beanflip has a video on YouTube where he shoots and hits a target at 100 feet.


thank you sir


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

ordered tube and flatband bb bandsets. going to give bb shooting a try on one of my torques.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

hoggy said:


> just wondering. can bbs be shot at the same distance i shoot now, 33'?


Heck yeah!

I've riddled many cans from 33 feet with my outdoor set up.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

With the right setup they're at least as accurate than any other setup. I've managed to hit (and dent) a can at 100ft.

They can be way more accurate than you'd expect. Tin sized targets at 60ft are no problem at all.

As long as you get the bands at just the right weight - too much and trying to hit a 1m target at 10m gets real interesting.


----------



## PhrednurHead (Dec 29, 2018)

KawKan said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > just wondering. can bbs be shot at the same distance i shoot now, 33'?
> ...


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, thanks guys. can't wait to try the bbs.


----------

